# WOW



## TonyM (Dec 9, 2019)

I just saw this and just had to show it on here. Fantastic work and the engine runs just beautifully.


----------



## Aussie Doc (Dec 13, 2019)

That was sweet.
He did a fine job, there, like many of the projects I keep seeing on this site.

Doc


----------



## TonyM (Dec 13, 2019)

That engine idles just like a period engine. I cannot get my head around how he managed to do that. It's almost against the laws of physics.


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 20, 2021)

He just needs someone small enough to take it for a drive..... 
K2


----------



## bdolin (Aug 21, 2021)

Maybe the hamsters from the Kia Soul ad


----------



## djswain1 (Aug 21, 2021)

Brilliant! as Tony M said it sounds just like a smaller version of the real thing... normally when engines are scaled down they sound nothing like the real engine. And that crank start is amazingly effective  no messing with electric drills. No big box of tricks for the ignition. Truly Incredible.


----------



## Soundguy (Aug 22, 2021)

TonyM said:


> I just saw this and just had to show it on here. Fantastic work and the engine runs just beautifully.



Tony
Do you have any additional information on this build. WQW is a fitting statement.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 23, 2021)

Soundguy said:


> Tony
> Do you have any additional information on this build. WQW is a fitting statement.


Well that's one connundrum resolved. The modelling work is great but the engine is fake. It's an electric motor.  1924 Ford Model T Roadster Pick-up


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 23, 2021)

Ha ha!
Sounds like a real engine, because it is the sound of a real engine...! At the local club a guy had a sound card fitted to his battery-electric model of a Deltic... When he turned the sound up, when pulling out of the station, it was really impressive! Made a few people jump!
He also had a model of a large US tractor and trailer unit... The big diesel on that was also "real" loud!
On the pond, I had my steam tugboat running and one guy asked me what kit I was using to make the smoke stack fumes look so real. He hadn't heard of a steam engine, just oil burners, jos-sticks, and proprietary smoke makers, that didn't chuff like my boiler and steam engine.... That was real!
K2
K2


----------



## burkLane (Aug 23, 2021)

TonyM said:


> Well that's one connundrum resolved. The modelling work is great but the engine is fake. It's an electric motor.  1924 Ford Model T Roadster Pick-up



As an avid reader of this forum I questioned if it was a real working model when I looked at video. From reading posts on this forum for years I just didn't think ignition systems could be  scale down this small


----------



## lee webster (Aug 23, 2021)

I was going to post saying that it must be "fake" but it made me sound mean! A fantastic model none the less.


----------



## the engineer (Aug 29, 2021)

yep it almost made me put my little model a engine back in the box with the feeling i can never attain to that level of work im about to start on my second camshaft  hope fully i will get it right this time


----------

